# Netflix now does not appear on Tivo menus



## Jonathan316 (Jan 4, 2004)

Starting yesterday our link to Netflix in the "My Shows" menu disappeared. Hulu and Youtube still show and work fine - but Netflix has disappeared completely.

Was this the result of another update or something? We are running 14.8.U2-01-30647 from the last update; but I think Netflix showed (and was used) after that update was in place.

Any ideas?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Couple things to try:
- Reset HDUI using remote sequence: Thumbs Down, Thumb Up, Play, Play

If you still can't see it then:
- Switch to SD menus and look under TC-Video on Demand


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Try going into "Video Provider List" and unchecking, then recheck.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I had the same problem. Noticed it today.



moyekj said:


> - Reset HDUI using remote sequence: Thumbs Down, Thumb Up, Play, Play


This worked. Netflix is back in all the usual places.



miadlor said:


> Try going into "Video Provider List" and unchecking, then recheck.


Tried that but Netflix didn't appear as an option in the provider list.


----------



## GTAwheelman (Aug 7, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Couple things to try:
> - Reset HDUI using remote sequence: Thumbs Down, Thumb Up, Play, Play


This worked for me also. Registered with the site just to say thanks.

Might have to lurk around to figure out some other simple tricks like this.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

My netflix disappeared last week. A reboot brought it back.


----------

